# Deltaville Trip



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Went out with my brother in law and a few of his friends yesterday out of Deltaville - nice, quiet drive at 4:30 a.m. in the morning. He took us out on his charter boat - Patty Lee II. Not sure exactly where we went at first, but we trolled for stripers about and hour and half w/ no success. After that went South a bit from there out from Gwynns Island and started slayin them. Anywhere from 17" to 30" everyone limitted out, had a great time. The weather was wonderful. Caught most on small white bucktails w/ white or green grubs. A couple on a stretch, a couple on electric chicken colored Storms and a few on another lure I'm not sure what it was, but it looked like a cylindrical shaped minnow that tapered to a point w/ a single hook hanging from the bottom.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sounds like*

A really nice trip. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Oh Lord Blloyed dont tell me you're kin to Berend. No kiddin he's a good dude. Next time you see him tell him that Spud from Teaser said hello


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Notice I said "in law" - not blood . I'll give him a hollar for ya.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Haha I gotchya man.
Glad ya'll had a good trip.


----------

